# Warning: Scam Against Older Men



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

Warning: Scam Against Older Men

Women often receive warnings about protecting themselves at the mall and 
in dark parking lots, etc. This is the first warning I have seen for men. 
I wanted to pass it on in case you haven't heard about it.

A 'heads up' for those men who may be regular customers at Lowe's, Home 
Depot, Costco, or even Wal-Mart. This one caught me totally by surprise.

Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. 
Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. 
Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your friends.

Here's how the scam works:

Two nice-looking, college-aged girls will come over to your car or truck 
as you are packing your purchases into your vehicle. They both start 
wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost 
falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. (It's impossible not to look). When 
you thank them and offer them a tip, they say 'No' but instead ask for a 
ride to McDonald's.

You agree and they climb into the vehicle. On the way, they start 
undressing. Then one of them starts crawling all over you, while the other 
one steals your wallet.

I had my wallet stolen Dec. 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th, 
24th, & 29th. Also Jan. 2nd & 4th, twice on the 8th, 16th, 23rd, & 
26th, and very likely again this upcoming weekend.

So tell your friends to be careful. What a horrible way to take advantage 
of us older men. Warn your friends to be vigilant.

Wal-Mart has wallets on sale for $2.99 each. I found even cheaper ones for 
$.99 at the dollar store and bought them out in three of their stores.

Also, you never get to eat at McDonald's. I've already lost 11 pounds just 
running back and forth from Lowe's, to Home Depot, to Costco, Etc.

So please, send this on to all the older men that you know and warn them 
to be on the lookout for this scam. The best times are just before lunch 
and around 4:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Not the first time I've read that, but it's still very funny!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Be careful out there men!!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have to go to Lowes tomorrow- uh now!







Flatband


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

Undressing !!!!!!!!!

errr i don mind that .... take my wallet ! :x


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Consider that a tip


----------

